
Archaeologists with drones discover pre-Columbian earthworks in Kansas - Thevet
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/archaeologists-with-drones-discover-pre-columbian-earthworks-in-kansas/
======
v512
Related documentary about how modern technologies aid archaeology -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpK8fpqPJT0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpK8fpqPJT0)

------
madengr
I wonder if they are using synthetic aperture radar to do this too?

~~~
throwaway894345
If you use a fleet of drones at once, presumably you could get an even larger
synthetic aperture (radar from each drone bounches off the ground and is
picked up by all other drones)? Contrary to movement-based synthetic aperture
this would be movement+many-receivers?

------
zarmin
We're going to find many, many more of these.

See also: [https://www.amazon.com/America-Before-Earths-Lost-
Civilizati...](https://www.amazon.com/America-Before-Earths-Lost-
Civilization/dp/1250153735)

~~~
alice22
I started reading into these supposed "fringe" theories surrounding Hancock
and Robert Schoch and the other people talking about these ideas about a year
ago and I find some of their arguments credible and not completely nuts and I
honestly think there's something more there than what the official,
established story is able to explain.

Some of the evidence Hancock presents doesn't hold much weight in my mind and
I think he's just reaching but other pieces do. For example, I think the Orion
Correlation and Sphinx Erosion Hypothesis are interesting to look into. Also
Gobekli Tepe.

There also doesn't appear to be any indisputable evidence that officially
dates the Great Pyramids and the Sphinx to the purported time period of around
2,500 BC, the age of Khufu.

It doesn't necessarily have to be that Hancock's theories for what actually
happened are right and he's not adamant they are either, only theories, but I
think he's raised enough issues with what Egyptologists or Archeologists are
saying is canonical to lead me to believe what the mainstream majority
Egyptologists or Archeologists claim is certain fact may just be a local
maxima based on interpretation of found evidence at the time the theories were
first recognized and an unwillingness to change their position unless evidence
to contradict them becomes so strong they can't deny it with a straight face.

It's also fascinating that many large burial / ancient civilization sites have
been discovered even in the last 50 years, e.g., Cerutti Mastodon site, and
also Amazon civilization remnants using Lidar, which leads me to hope a lot
more could be discovered in the next 50 and greatly change what is purported
on wikipedia as true.

# Comment Updated.

~~~
turndown
>There also doesn't appear to be any indisputable evidence that officially
dates the Great Pyramids and the Sphinx to the purported time period of around
2,500 BC, the age of Khufu.

The fact that there isn't any Predynastic pottery at the Great Pyramids
severely limits any kind speculation as to when they were built, at least in
the backward direction.

